# "My Heart, Your Heart" - Horse Sculpture by Ron Hevener



## ChaseADream (Jul 18, 2010)

*
*
*

*"MY HEART, YOUR HEART"* ...... Beautiful new sculpture by designer *RON HEVENER *

Click here to view the new sculpture ------> *http://arabianhorsen...vener/july.html*

Inspired by *JIM ANDRESON (Selket Arabians)* "who believed in the power of horses to lift us to greatness."

*
*

*http://www.RonHevener.com*

--


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That is SOOOO beautiful


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Very cute


----------

